# This guy needs to take a look at the shelter



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

Today my husband saw a post on the work bulletin board about a free female GSD. So I called the guy, because we've been looking for a buddy for our girl and wanted to get a rescue dog, and I figured this was one of those - "we are moving and can't take her" or "we had a baby and can't have a dog" kind of things.









Anyway, the guy says that he had a whole litter, and this is the last girl, who is 6 weeks old (will people never learn???) and she is ready to go. He says that someone gave him a pair of American line shepherds, so he just always gives the puppies away. Apparently he just lets them breed and then gives away the puppies instead of having them fixed. I asked him about AKC and OFA hip ratings and he said "Oh, the don't have any papers, but I'm sure their hips are fine - it's the German lines that have hip problems not the straight-backed American lines." I told him I wasn't interested.

Now, I don't expect rescue dogs to have OFA good hips or AKC paperwork attached, but it really REALLY bothers me that this guy just breeds his dogs for the heck of it. IMO He should to take a trip to the shelter and look at all the dogs there who don't have homes, and then take his dogs to the vet to get fixed ASAP. Yes the pup was free. Part of me wants to go save her, the other part wants to rip the breeder a new one. 

Ok, that's my vent for today!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh my goodness is all I can say that is terrible


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Better yet he should witness them in a gas chamber!! BYB


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyBetter yet he should witness them in a gas chamber!! BYB


Are you kidding me? They actually do that?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Absolutely. I belong to a forum that is just dedicated to saving dogs from gas chambers in Ga. There's horrific videos out there........
I've heard workers can't even stand it...they have to leave the room........


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

****, that must be horrible! Makes you want to buy 1000 acres in the soon-to-be-defunct state I live in, and let 'em run free.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:****, that must be horrible!


It is horrible - an awful way to die and not without much suffering and distress. Not to mention how long it can take







It's sickening.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootDamn, that must be horrible! Makes you want to buy 1000 acres in the soon-to-be-defunct state I live in, and let 'em run free.


Despite all of our problems, it's one reason I like CA.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Nat
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootDamn, that must be horrible! Makes you want to buy 1000 acres in the soon-to-be-defunct state I live in, and let 'em run free.
> ...


What is the "it's" that you're referring to?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, it takes a lot to raise puppies. Why would anyone want to do this? People like that really get under my skin, I usually have a few words for them and they dont normally come out very nicely..I have to work on that...


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, sounds like the BRB in my town. I can top it though....she doesn't give her dogs away for free, she exchanges them for food and even better......DRUGS!!! She has been breeding them for about 6 years, every chance she can get. 
I work at a shelter and currently we have 2 sets of pups(15 total) and we just got in another female that might be pregnant.








It is absolutely horrible!! These poor dogs. I know I would NOT want to be pregnant every year.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFoot
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Nat
> ...


No gassing or heart stick in CA.


----------

